# More Proof Why The Cruze is Better ove a newer TDI



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

*More Proof Why The Cruze is Better over a newer TDI*

....


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure if the sound is accurate in that video but while you can hear that the Holden Cruze is a diesel it does not sound that loud. Driving the car is really quiet and while the engine can be heard at low speeds it is not intrusive even with the window open. Having automatic climate control as standard opening the window isn't necessary especially in summer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think the sound being heard is the blower motor......if you look at the tach, the engine is never started for the duration of the video.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel review. - YouTube I so agree on this.


That looks like the inside of your garage.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This was on one of the side videos from the above link.

Motoring with Matt: Chevy Cruze Diesel - YouTube


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Great write up on the Cruze Diesel
> 
> First Drive - 2014 Chevy Cruze Clean Turbodiesel - Diesel Power Magazine


A review based in facts. What a novel idea.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Great write up on the Cruze Diesel
> 
> First Drive - 2014 Chevy Cruze Clean Turbodiesel - Diesel Power Magazine


Enjoyed all the nice engine shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I like all the good reviews on this car. That means more consumers will consider buying one and that means more diesel cars will eventually make their way to the US. I, of course, want to buy them all


----------

